# subwoofer



## rodeothor (May 28, 2012)

Has anyone heard of the BIC powered sub? If so, are they any good and how do they sound.
I'm looking for a sub that can handle music as well as movies. I was considering the BIC-12 or Polk Audio 15.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS! There was another thread that addressed this same question; I'll try to find it and post a link.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Here are a couple of threads that discuss BIC subs; I've never owned/heard one, but someone who has may add some info soon.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-subwoofers/53347-upgrading-sub-movies-only.html

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/53276-bic-fh6-lcr-vs-fh65b.html


----------



## rodeothor (May 28, 2012)

Thanks


----------

